# winterize sprinkler system in vacant building



## retire09 (Dec 2, 2014)

We have a very large, newer building here in Alaska that has been vacant for several years. Only 6 years old and vacant for 3.

The gas and electric utility bills to maintain heat are thousands of dollars per month.

The only reason the heat is maintained is to keep the code required sprinkler system from freezing.

Should we allow the system to be shut down, drained and winterized along with all other plumbing systems so heat will no longer be required?

The building is of unlimited area 131,000+ and surrounded on all sides by hundreds of feet.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 2, 2014)

A vacant building does not have an occupancy group so what requires the sprinkler system?



> Should we allow the system to be shut down, drained and winterized along with all other plumbing systems so heat will no longer be required?


YES absolutely YES

IFC 2009

311.2.2 Fire protection.

Fire alarm, sprinkler and stand-pipe systems shall be maintained in an operable condition at all times.

Exceptions:



1.	When the premises have been cleared of all combustible materials and debris and, in the opinion of the fire code official , the type of construction, fire separation distance and security of the premises do not create a fire hazard.



2.	Where approved by the fire chief, buildings that will not be heated and where fire protection systems will be exposed to freezing temperatures, fire alarm and sprinkler systems are permitted to be placed out of service and standpipes are permitted to be maintained as dry systems (without an automatic water supply), provided the building has no contents or storage, and windows, doors and other openings are secured to prohibit entry by unauthorized persons .


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 2, 2014)

We've done it based on similar language to the IFC too but only after we obtain an affidavit from the owner and insurance company regarding security and storage so the building doesn't end up as winter boat storage or RV's etc.........(we can't police it daily) been there and done that.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 2, 2014)

We've allowed it.........shut it down.........


----------



## steveray (Dec 2, 2014)

We added it to our IBC

(Add) 117.2.2 Fire protection. Fire alarm, sprinkler and standpipe systems shall be maintained in an operable condition at all times.

Exceptions:

1.

When the premises have been cleared of all combustible materials and debris and, in the opinion of the code official, the type of construction, fire separation distance and security of the premises do not create a fire hazard.

2.

Where buildings will not be heated and fire protection systems will be exposed to freezing temperatures, fire alarm and sprinkler systems are permitted to be placed out of service and standpipes are permitted to be maintained as dry systems (without an automatic water supply) provided the building has no contents or storage, and windows, doors and other openings are secured to prohibit entry by unauthorized persons.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 2, 2014)

It wasn't necessary to add it to the building code. Remember the building code requirements for sprinklers are for new buildings and when code sections other than chapter 9 require sprinklers for whatever reason.

The IBC directs you to the IFC for maintenance of a fire suppression system

2012 IBC

901.2 Fire protection systems.

Fire protection systems shall be installed, repaired, operated and maintained in accordance with this code and the International Fire Code

901.3 Modifications.

 No person shall remove or modify any fire protection system installed or maintained under the provisions of this code or the International Fire Code without approval by the building official.

The path is there to use the IFC for maintenance of a fire suppression system


----------



## steveray (Dec 2, 2014)

Unless you don't use the IFC as a BO...We have a weird overlap setup between us and the FMs where we have our own and they have their own and sometimes we both cover it...



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> It wasn't necessary to add it to the building code. Remember the building code requirements for sprinklers are for new buildings and when code sections other than chapter 9 require sprinklers for whatever reason.The IBC directs you to the IFC for maintenance of a fire suppression system
> 
> 2012 IBC
> 
> ...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 3, 2014)

As a BO you are authorized to use any referenced code or standard spelled out in the adopted code.

Just because it is a fire code does not mean it is exclusive to the fire department.

I agree there can be differences between the application of the codes from different departments.

In my state it is spelled out that the BO has the final decision when sprinklers shall be installed not the fire department so I am probably the exception and not the norm on this board


----------



## fatboy (Dec 3, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> As a BO you are authorized to use any referenced code or standard spelled out in the adopted code. Just because it is a fire code does not mean it is exclusive to the fire department.
> 
> I agree there can be differences between the application of the codes from different departments.
> 
> _*In my state it is spelled out that the BO has the final decision when sprinklers shall be installed not the fire department so I am probably the exception and not the norm on this board*_


That where I am blessed, as we do not have the us vs. them when it comes to the FD, it is we.

WE work together to resolve issues that involve  both the Building and Fire Codes.


----------



## cda (Dec 3, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> That where I am blessed, as we do not have the us vs. them when it comes to the FD, it is we.WE work together to resolve issues that involve  both the Building and Fire Codes.


One thing I can tell you is

You got to be free

Come together, right now

Over me


----------



## fatboy (Dec 3, 2014)

Works for us...........


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 3, 2014)

> That where I am blessed, as we do not have the us vs. them when it comes to the FD, it is we.


We don't have a problem here since the old guards moved on. We work very well with the FD but I hear horror stories from other jurisdictions.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 3, 2014)

winterize sprinkler system in vacant building

The path is there to use the IFC for maintenance of a fire suppression system.

My state did not adopt any maintenance sections of the IFC


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 3, 2014)

retire09

Your state codes also allow it

(27) Chapter 9, Section 901.4 (Installation) of the I.F.C., is revised by adding an exception to

read: "Exception: Buildings temporarily closed due to seasonal operations may have their fire

systems deactivate under the following conditions:

1. Building is unoccupied;

2. Building is properly secured;

3. All utilities are disconnected and drained;

4. The fire systems are certified as operational before the building is reoccupied;

5. A 24-hour a day fire watch as defined in Section 202 is provided during the interim between

when utilities are reactivated and the fire systems are certified as operational;

6. The fire code official is notified in writing of the closure; and

7. A letter from the insurance carrier or, the owner if self-insured, indicating knowledge of the

closure is provided to the fire code official";

http://www.dps.state.ak.us/fire/docs/13AAC50_5.pdf


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 3, 2014)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> The path is there to use the IFC for maintenance of a fire suppression system. My state did not adopt any maintenance sections of the IFC


Unless they specifically deleted the section or reference another code/document you can still use the IFC for specific referenced subjects.

101.4 Referenced codes.

The other codes listed in Sections 101.4.1 through 101.4.6 and referenced elsewhere in this code shall be considered part of the requirements of this code to the prescribed extent of each such reference.


----------



## JBI (Dec 3, 2014)

Who is in charge of enforcement for which code sections and under what circumstances varies widely even within a single State, never mind across the entire Country.

I do agree that there is a clear Code path to allow this under specified conditions.

Local Law and Enabling Statutes will determine who gets to say 'yes' or 'no'.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 4, 2014)

Whom ever is the regulatory authority, I would strongly urge anyone considering the impairment to CYA with affidavits by both owner and underwriter's.......just sayin ;-)


----------

